# High anxiety strains? Is it me or the weed?



## Cotyledon420 (Aug 30, 2021)

Is this a real thing some varieties give me anxiety and I feel others don't....is it me or the weed? Please any inputs are greatly appreciated...


----------



## Skunkbudz (Aug 30, 2021)

Its the smoke.... you just need to find the right strain. I can puff some decent diesel and be fine then the next day a nice kush and be freaking out.
I do tend to like the 1:1 thc / cbd strains.


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Aug 30, 2021)

Skunkbudz said:


> Its the smoke.... you just need to find the right strain. I can puff some decent diesel and be fine then the next day a nice kush and be freaking out.
> I do tend to like the 1:1 thc / cbd strains.


I just recently quit kratom 2-3 weeks ago too which I don't think is helping....but yea man I have a another strain Everytime I smoke it I just wanna eat sleep and I feel normal....but this strain I have right now is my only one left and I literally freak out EVERY SINGLE TIME I smoke it


----------



## Skunkbudz (Aug 30, 2021)

Have you tried pepper under your tongue?


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Aug 30, 2021)

No what's the benefit?


----------



## Skunkbudz (Aug 30, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> No what's the benefit?


Supposedly calms you down. I tried it , seemed to work but I was stoned.


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Aug 30, 2021)

Skunkbudz said:


> Supposedly calms you down. I tried it , seemed to work but I was stoned.


Regular black pepper?


----------



## Skunkbudz (Aug 30, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> Regular black pepper?


Black pepper, peppercorns.... I believe it mimics a terpine that counteracts thc, not positive which one.


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Aug 30, 2021)

Skunkbudz said:


> Black pepper, peppercorns.... I believe it mimmicks a terpine that counteracts thc, not positive which one.


Looking into this thanks bro


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Aug 30, 2021)

This is a real thing...how tf have I not heard this I jus looked it up and it's real lol


----------



## Skunkbudz (Aug 30, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> This is a real thing...how tf have I not heard this I jus looked it up and it's real lol


Hope it helps.


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Aug 30, 2021)

Skunkbudz said:


> Hope it helps.


Thank you


----------



## rollitupupf (Sep 2, 2021)

you can get hemp keif (high in cbd) on ebay etc usually, just sprinkle it on your joints


----------



## Rurumo (Sep 2, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> I just recently quit kratom 2-3 weeks ago too which I don't think is helping....but yea man I have a another strain Everytime I smoke it I just wanna eat sleep and I feel normal....but this strain I have right now is my only one left and I literally freak out EVERY SINGLE TIME I smoke it


How much Kratom were you taking at the time you quit? Congrats of 3 weeks free from that monkey! If you were taking 20+grams per day, it'll take you another 6 weeks to feel somewhat "normal" again and to begin sleeping well. It's very possible that the anxiety you are experiencing is due to PAWS and the weed is exacerbating it. As the other fellow mentioned, a low THC strain w/some CBD will probably do you right until you are well again.


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 2, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> How much Kratom were you taking at the time you quit? Congrats of 3 weeks free from that monkey! If you were taking 20+grams per day, it'll take you another 6 weeks to feel somewhat "normal" again and to begin sleeping well. It's very possible that the anxiety you are experiencing is due to PAWS and the weed is exacerbating it. As the other fellow mentioned, a low THC strain w/some CBD will probably do you right until you are well again.


Usually no more than 14 gs a day I'd go over that very rarely plus sometimes I'd do like 150- 280 mg of mitragynine extract


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 2, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> How much Kratom were you taking at the time you quit? Congrats of 3 weeks free from that monkey! If you were taking 20+grams per day, it'll take you another 6 weeks to feel somewhat "normal" again and to begin sleeping well. It's very possible that the anxiety you are experiencing is due to PAWS and the weed is exacerbating it. As the other fellow mentioned, a low THC strain w/some CBD will probably do you right until you are well again.


I assumed PAWS could of been part of the cause but usually weed of Any sort gets me threw even past opiate withdrawals...I guess maybe just over the years my body is just taking it differently than before


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 2, 2021)

rollitupupf said:


> you can get hemp keif (high in cbd) on ebay etc usually, just sprinkle it on your joints


I actually just did the opposite I got some CBD bud and sprinkled some THC kief on top...lol great minds


----------



## Dank Bongula (Sep 3, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> Is this a real thing some varieties give me anxiety and I feel others don't....is it me or the weed? Please any inputs are greatly appreciated...


Strong sativas do this to me.


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 3, 2021)

Dank Bongula said:


> Strong sativas do this to me.


CBD has helped me I can say that...now I'm just looking for some more strains to try it's like trying weed all over again lol


----------



## Dank Bongula (Sep 3, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> CBD has helped me I can say that...now I'm just looking for some more strains to try it's like trying weed all over again lol


Definitely not a bad problem to have haha...I find I have much better responses to indica


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Sep 3, 2021)

"Time" can have a profound effect on how your body handles toxins. I can't even drink 10 light beers anymore without taking 2 days off work to recover.


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 3, 2021)

Dank Bongula said:


> Definitely not a bad problem to have haha...I find I have much better responses to indica


Yes! Me too it took a while to figure it out but yea my body and mind prefers indica


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 3, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> "Time" can have a profound effect on how your body handles toxins. I can't even drink 10 light beers anymore without taking 2 days off work to recover.


I can't ethier...I think it's just all the crap over the years that we've put into our body's...it's like a car...you drive the hell out of it and eventually that car won't drive like it use too lol


----------



## Indicana Jones (Sep 8, 2021)

I get soul crushing anxiety from sativas. People have told me that if you keep smoking it eventually “goes away” or “you get used to it”

Im not trying to get used to that. It’s absolutely horrid. I’ve never had any of those issues with indicas.

That peppercorn trick is new to me too. I’ll have to try that the next time I feel like I’m spiraling out of control.


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 8, 2021)

Indicana Jones said:


> I get soul crushing anxiety from sativas. People have told me that if you keep smoking it eventually “goes away” or “you get used to it”
> 
> Im not trying to get used to that. It’s absolutely horrid. I’ve never had any of those issues with indicas.
> 
> That peppercorn trick is new to me too. I’ll have to try that the next time I feel like I’m spiraling out of control.


I don't know what it is man I'm the same way which is funny cuz all I have is statito right now and it's straight kief and I'm about to go smoke it so you know I'm about to f****** go crazy for the next 4 hours but it's all good haven't smoked in a couple days so but yeah it does seem like the more I do smoke it you kind of expect it you know what I mean but it doesn't necessarily make it better


----------



## Indicana Jones (Sep 8, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> I don't know what it is man I'm the same way which is funny cuz all I have is statito right now and it's straight kief and I'm about to go smoke it so you know I'm about to f****** go crazy for the next 4 hours but it's all good haven't smoked in a couple days so but yeah it does seem like the more I do smoke it you kind of expect it you know what I mean but it doesn't necessarily make it better


Im sorry and I wish you luck. I always find myself trying to figure out how I’m going to escape the universe when it starts to collapse on itself and the hopelessness of the situation. Lol. It feels so ridiculous to type out but in the moment it’s the most terrifying thing ever.


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 8, 2021)

Indicana Jones said:


> Im sorry and I wish you luck. I always find myself trying to figure out how I’m going to escape the universe when it starts to collapse on itself and the hopelessness of the situation. Lol. It feels so ridiculous to type out but in the moment it’s the most terrifying thing ever.


I seen this video titled "stop taking to yourself" by Alan watts I think we become so aware of our reality it freaks us out lol we become so aware we think about us thinking about us thinking that were thinking...yea sorry I'm crazy I'm trying to get help as we speak lol


----------



## Indicana Jones (Sep 8, 2021)

@Cotyledon420 That sounds just about right. I’m gonna check out that video.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Sep 8, 2021)

Indicana Jones said:


> I get soul crushing anxiety from sativas. People have told me that if you keep smoking it eventually “goes away” or “you get used to it”
> 
> Im not trying to get used to that. It’s absolutely horrid. I’ve never had any of those issues with indicas.


I feel you, i hate the whole "you'll get used to it" mentality. Yeah with coffee, or onions in your food. Not with psychotropic substances, I prefer to immediately and fully enjoy those.


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 8, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> I feel you, i hate the whole "you'll get used to it" mentality. Yeah with coffee, or onions in your food. Not with psychotropic substances, I prefer to immediately and fully enjoy those.


Ok so I'm high now and anxiety is there but not like it normally is I do think the anxiety I have now is from me EXPECTING their to be anxiety....my minds racy BUT I think its just things I needed to think about anyway...the problem is sometimes I do get delusionals thoughts (which arnt true) me thinkin I'm the sent messiah or something I take the idea and run with it...not saying we arnt connected to God (or what have you) but we're human...

Now the body effect I'm kinda shaky but I realize i always am when I smoke this strain so that's normal I also get this shaky feeling In my chest

Legs shaky slightly increased energy edgey

I lowered the dose so keep that in mind
So goin into I was determined to overcome this problem which I think helped me


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 8, 2021)

[QUOTE="PopAndSonGrows said:


> I feel you, i hate the whole "you'll get used to it" mentality. Yeah with coffee, or onions in your food. Not with psychotropic substances, I prefer to immediately and fully enjoy those.


Ok so nevermind I'm pretty high lol


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 8, 2021)

I'm shaking pretty bad don't like that


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 8, 2021)

So now. I'm more Relaxed... not so much the same effects as earlier....but man I guess you just gotta roll with it 

it's been about 40 mins but feels wayyy longer


----------



## ilovereggae (Sep 9, 2021)

never heard of the pepper under tongue

but have tried and can recommend lemon or citrus peel or essential oil. something about the lemon terpenes helps calm u down.

on that note everyones chemistry is different and can have different responses to the same plant. I tend to prefer sativas and sativa dom hybrids. indicas tend to make me just want to sleep, I usually just save those for night time. but anything with Tangie in it for instance cuts right thru my anxiety in the am, charges me up energy wise and makes me super productive. on other hand most Haze crosses will send me on a anxiety roller coaster I just want off of. so really just gotta find what works for you.


----------



## Kervork (Sep 9, 2021)

It's these damn kids harvesting their weed way too soon. Oh, I saw a milky trichomb, chop the plant down. 

Let it go until about 20-30% have turned amber and the paranoia magically goes away.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Sep 9, 2021)

There is a myriad of different essential oils that will "center" you. Spearmint does everything from settle my upset tummy to slightly taking the edge off a harsh trip.


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 9, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> There is a myriad of different essential oils that will "center" you. Spearmint does everything from settle my upset tummy to slightly taking the edge off a harsh trip.


I just seen this and I'm glad I did


----------



## xtsho (Sep 10, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> "Time" can have a profound effect on how your body handles toxins. I can't even drink 10 light beers anymore without taking 2 days off work to recover.


I can't drink 10 light beers either. One sip of them makes me sick. I can drink good IPA's until I pass out and feel fine the next day though.


----------



## KaliBudz808 (Sep 11, 2021)

Just gotta be in a positive mindset before you smoke. Try look for strains with higher cbn


----------



## Cpt.Cronic (Sep 17, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> Is this a real thing some varieties give me anxiety and I feel others don't....is it me or the weed? Please any inputs are greatly appreciated...


I was asking myself the same question. I recently finished curing some Orange Sherbet. Now, I haven't smoked weed for many years so when I rolled my first joint I only smoked quarter, ya know to take it easy... 10 mins later I went insane?! I have to now limit my hits to 2 max or the high starts getting unpleasant and my anxeity flares up, I wouldn't even entertain a bowl or pipe. In truth I'm not sure what I was thinking, THC for this strain has a potential for upto 25%. Now back in the day I'd be lucky for a fraction of that. 

Personally I think there are many factors in play. Certainly the strength of the weed plays its part. State of mind at the time of smoking. I get anxiety attacks where I've had them before so getting one as I got high means probably manifest again. Experiance is also a factor. I used to be able to handle freaking out but now, this shit feels unmanageable.

I think I may go for an Indica dominat next time as I love to smoke a joint, being off my mash after a few hits aint my thing. Just got to get through an oz of this mental shit 1st. 

Hope you find what you're looking for


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 17, 2021)

Cpt.Cronic said:


> I was asking myself the same question. I recently finished curing some Orange Sherbet. Now, I haven't smoked weed for many years so when I rolled my first joint I only smoked quarter, ya know to take it easy... 10 mins later I went insane?! I have to now limit my hits to 2 max or the high starts getting unpleasant and my anxeity flares up, I wouldn't even entertain a bowl or pipe. In truth I'm not sure what I was thinking, THC for this strain has a potential for upto 25%. Now back in the day I'd be lucky for a fraction of that.
> 
> Personally I think there are many factors in play. Certainly the strength of the weed plays its part. State of mind at the time of smoking. I get anxiety attacks where I've had them before so getting one as I got high means probably manifest again. Experiance is also a factor. I used to be able to handle freaking out but now, this shit feels unmanageable.
> 
> ...


I only have indicas dominants in my garden but I still have Sativa seeds if I ever get ballsy lol I think it's more pyschoactive too so that's why we go insane


----------



## ComputerSaysNo (Sep 18, 2021)

Cpt.Cronic said:


> I was asking myself the same question. I recently finished curing some Orange Sherbet. Now, I haven't smoked weed for many years so when I rolled my first joint I only smoked quarter, ya know to take it easy... 10 mins later I went insane?! I have to now limit my hits to 2 max or the high starts getting unpleasant and my anxeity flares up, I wouldn't even entertain a bowl or pipe.


This is EXACTLY where I am at as well. I have to micro-dose or else it's just weird and unpleasant, mind is racing and not in a good way.

I've liked the Alan Watts reference. Meditation is just a great exercise. Calm down the mind. But don't try it on weed, that doesn't work at all.

CBD is a totally different story. Simply relaxing, none of the weird shit. I have to experiment more with combining lots of CBD with a little THC; need a good CBD flower first.

Also I like to have a drink (or two), and that really does not go together with the weed, as we all know.

@Cotyledon420
14 grams a day is an ungodly amount. 0.2 grams would already be too much for me, and it's certainly enough for a lot of people to get them baked good. The amount you are smoking is unreal, and most of it is not even processed by the body, it just goes down the drain (literally).
I would cut it down to manageable amounts if I where you.


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 18, 2021)

ComputerSaysNo said:


> This is EXACTLY where I am at as well. I have to micro-dose or else it's just weird and unpleasant, mind is racing and not in a good way.
> 
> I've liked the Alan Watts reference. Meditation is just a great exercise. Calm down the mind. But don't try it on weed, that doesn't work at all.
> 
> ...


Lol I was doing 14 grams of kratom a not weed...I smoke alot of weed too thought


----------



## ComputerSaysNo (Sep 18, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> Lol I was doing 14 grams of kratom a not weed...I smoke alot of weed too thought


Ah, OK. Pretty sure that there are people who do 14 grams of weed per day, however. I'm glad that is not you .

Never even heard of "kratom" until just now. Anyways, if you feel it has become a problem, try to drop it. Life is short enough as it is.


----------



## Cpt.Cronic (Sep 18, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> I only have indicas dominants in my garden but I still have Sativa seeds if I ever get ballsy lol I think it's more pyschoactive too so that's why we go insane


Every strain has it's place. I agree Sativas go balls deep however, I've been experimenting. What she is NOT is relaxing so not a nightime smoke but, what she is, is an epic daytripper. I smoked a joint while gardening and absolutely no whiff of anxiety, I had a blast. Once i'd finished up I was almost disappointed I didn't have more to do. This shit should be called 'Mission Critical'


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 18, 2021)

Cpt.Cronic said:


> Every strain has it's place. I agree Sativas go balls deep however, I've been experimenting. What she is NOT is relaxing so not a nightime smoke but, what she is, is an epic daytripper. I smoked a joint while gardening and absolutely no whiff of anxiety, I had a blast. Once i'd finished up I was almost disappointed I didn't have more to do. This shit should be called 'Mission Critical'


Yea I remember smoking while gardening...hadn't smoked I'm monthes...I swear I was so connected with the plants lol


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Sep 18, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> Lol I was doing 14 grams of kratom a not weed...I smoke alot of weed too thought


I would address whatever is causing/requiring you to smoke that much kratom. Damn


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 18, 2021)

ComputerSaysNo said:


> Ah, OK. Pretty sure that there are people who do 14 grams of weed per day, however. I'm glad that is not you .
> 
> Never even heard of "kratom" until just now. Anyways, if you feel it has become a problem, try to drop it. Life is short enough as it is.


Ive smoke that much in a day before but I grew up lol


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 18, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> I would address whatever is causing/requiring you to smoke that much kratom. Damn


I did lol I feel much better off kratom but I still crave it


----------



## KaliBudz808 (Sep 19, 2021)

Cpt.Cronic said:


> I was asking myself the same question. I recently finished curing some Orange Sherbet. Now, I haven't smoked weed for many years so when I rolled my first joint I only smoked quarter, ya know to take it easy... 10 mins later I went insane?! I have to now limit my hits to 2 max or the high starts getting unpleasant and my anxeity flares up, I wouldn't even entertain a bowl or pipe. In truth I'm not sure what I was thinking, THC for this strain has a potential for upto 25%. Now back in the day I'd be lucky for a fraction of that.
> 
> Personally I think there are many factors in play. Certainly the strength of the weed plays its part. State of mind at the time of smoking. I get anxiety attacks where I've had them before so getting one as I got high means probably manifest again. Experiance is also a factor. I used to be able to handle freaking out but now, this shit feels unmanageable.
> 
> ...


That’s why I like smoking what I’ve grown personally. I let my plants over ripe where there is a lot of amber trichomes. It gives me a more anxiety free mellow effect. I notice if I smoke bud with little to no amber trichomes I get super anxious, which I hate. I use to be able to handle it before but ever since I tripped out on spice, I can’t nowadays. I gotta take it slow hit by hit haha


----------



## shroomhaze (Sep 19, 2021)

ComputerSaysNo said:


> This is EXACTLY where I am at as well. I have to micro-dose or else it's just weird and unpleasant, mind is racing and not in a good way.
> 
> I've liked the Alan Watts reference. Meditation is just a great exercise. Calm down the mind. But don't try it on weed, that doesn't work at all.
> 
> ...


weed is great for meditation if you can achieve a stable mind weed and meditation becomes a hobby, its very psychedelic and it gets you to places


----------



## Cpt.Cronic (Sep 19, 2021)

KaliBudz808 said:


> That’s why I like smoking what I’ve grown personally. I let my plants over ripe where there is a lot of amber trichomes. It gives me a more anxiety free mellow effect. I notice if I smoke bud with little to no amber trichomes I get super anxious, which I hate. I use to be able to handle it before but ever since I tripped out on spice, I can’t nowadays. I gotta take it slow hit by hit haha


That's exactly when I harvested, at peak THC production, no wonder my brains coming out from my nose. Next time i'm doing as you say and lean towards CBD for a night smoke.


----------



## drsaltzman (Sep 21, 2021)

ilovereggae said:


> never heard of the pepper under tongue
> 
> but have tried and can recommend lemon or citrus peel or essential oil. something about the lemon terpenes helps calm u down.
> 
> on that note everyones chemistry is different and can have different responses to the same plant. I tend to prefer sativas and sativa dom hybrids. indicas tend to make me just want to sleep, I usually just save those for night time. but anything with *Tangie* in it for instance cuts right thru my anxiety in the am, charges me up energy wise and makes me super productive. on other hand most Haze crosses will send me on a anxiety roller coaster I just want off of. so really just gotta find what works for you.


Tangie is the strain for me.
Perfect in all senses of the word.
Doesn't drag you down. Doesn't pop you out of your chair.
You get that nice energy but also a calmness.
I've basically been smoking and hybridizing with it for the last 4 years.
My best cut is a Tangie/Rainbow cross.
Parents are California Orange/Skunk (Tangie) and Blueberry/Dancehall (Rainbow).
The F1s are the best but I'm down to a couple dozen seeds. Only pollinated a couple buds back then.
Just crossed a Lemoncello/Sunset Sherbet hybrid with it. Flipped them a couple days ago. Hoping for something good.


----------



## potpimp (Oct 17, 2021)

Skunkbudz said:


> Supposedly calms you down. I tried it , seemed to work but I was stoned.


"But then I got high"


----------



## Lenin1917 (Oct 28, 2021)

You can get raw cbd extract dirt cheap at cannaclear, mix a couples grams in a bit of coconut oil and take a small spoonful before you smoke.


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 28, 2021)

sunwestgenetics2021 said:


> it's the weed's adverse effects. I suggest you use sativa strain


Wrong !


----------



## GnomeChompsky (Nov 7, 2021)

Yep, just about everything that everyone has written here advice-wise is right... *except the advice to use sativas*. 

Although everyone is different and can react differently to different strains, THC levels, etc... I can attest to the fact that sticking with indicas, and indica dominant hybrids, you'll have less chances of having anxiety, paranoia or negative introspection. I can also agree from experience to the fact that sticking with lower THC strains or strains that have a measurable amount of CBD will help too. Lastly, I can vouch for the fact that smoking less is sometimes better... with today's higher THC strains it's easy to get too high too quick if you're not a daily smoker with a robust tolerance. 


I've taken the advice of some others regarding growing my own and I've got 2 Blue Cheese plants that are nearing harvest... I'm just waiting for a good percentage of the trichomes to turn amber so that the high is more mellow.


----------



## Topshelfruns (Nov 18, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> Is this a real thing some varieties give me anxiety and I feel others don't....is it me or the weed? Please any inputs are greatly appreciated...


Honestly cannabis has never given me anxiety or paranoia if you get anxiety or have paranoia i think its you not the smoke.
Maybe consult a doctor about the anxiety


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 18, 2021)

KaliBudz808 said:


> That’s why I like smoking what I’ve grown personally. I let my plants over ripe where there is a lot of amber trichomes. It gives me a more anxiety free mellow effect. I notice if I smoke bud with little to no amber trichomes I get super anxious, which I hate. I use to be able to handle it before but ever since I tripped out on spice, I can’t nowadays. I gotta take it slow hit by hit haha


There might be something to this. I started letting mine go deep into amber territory, and coincidentally I haven't caught any anxiety since. I never made the connection until now. I thought it was just the summer vibe keeping my brain calm, but maybe not.


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 18, 2021)

Topshelfruns said:


> Honestly cannabis has never given me anxiety or paranoia if you get anxiety or have paranoia i think its you not the smoke.
> Maybe consult a doctor about the anxiety


Obviously. But cannabis can trigger it. I've never had anxiety aside from a single experience when I was basically left homeless in a foreign state. That was like 15 years ago.


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Nov 18, 2021)

Topshelfruns said:


> Honestly cannabis has never given me anxiety or paranoia if you get anxiety or have paranoia i think its you not the smoke.
> Maybe consult a doctor about the anxiety


I think I had so much goin on at the time of this post....it's quite possible it was me and not the weed.


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Dec 14, 2021)

I thought smoking weed gave me anxiety but now that I don't have any weed the anxiety really has truly shown itself


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Dec 14, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Obviously. But cannabis can trigger it. I've never had anxiety aside from a single experience when I was basically left homeless in a foreign state. That was like 15 years ago.


How did you get back home


----------



## BodegaBud (Jan 10, 2022)

Cotyledon420 said:


> I thought smoking weed gave me anxiety but now that I don't have any weed the anxiety really has truly shown itself


Dude it’s the weed. Try more Indica dominate. One trick I use is to keep a heavy pure indica that I mix with Sativa to make a mixture that is good for me. If you grow something that gives you anxiety that doesn’t mean you have to just give it away. Do like I said and mix it with a heavy indica


----------



## Tropicalgreen (Jan 29, 2022)

I used to get anxiety when I would smoke joints but when I switched to vaping it became much better. Each strain will give different effects. I would look for an indica dominant strain to chill out with.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 27, 2022)

Tommy 2 Tokes said:


> Dynavap dry vape helps , smoking affects your lungs and nervous system differently , dry vape lays the hammer down without the freaking out bro


 Is that bro science peer reviewed?


----------



## Popop (Apr 27, 2022)

Only time I get weed anxiety is if I eat way to much sativa RSO.

That stuff will have me wanting to go to the er


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 27, 2022)

Popop said:


> Only time I get weed anxiety is if I eat way to much sativa RSO.
> 
> That stuff will have me wanting to go to the er


Every edible I've ever had has felt strictly corporal. I need to give that a try. Thanks, dude.


----------



## Popop (Apr 27, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> Every edible I've ever had has felt strictly corporal. I need to give that a try. Thanks, dude.


I lol'ed when I was told to be careful. I mean it's just weed, right?

it's not "just weed

The strength definitely took me by surprise


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 27, 2022)

Popop said:


> I lol'ed when I was told to be careful. I mean it's just weed, right?
> 
> it's not "just weed
> 
> The strength definitely took me by surprise


The more I take, the faster I'll pass out. Can't even get to the anxiety part lol.


----------



## singlecoiled (Nov 13, 2022)

I'm an old time smoker that used to be able to smoke as much weed as I wanted, if I got too high, I got too high comfortably. But after a few years, I found that smoking large amounts of weed caused anxiety, racing thoughts, etc... Basically, getting really high isnt pleasant for me, which is very easy to do with todays strong herbs.

So, for me getting "stoned" has come to an end. I micro dose now, just a hit or two until I feel good---then I STOP ! Works for me.

Side note: I'm not alone, I know a lot of long time users with similar stories. I've also heard Cheech (or Chong not sure) mention that this happened to him as well, almost like developing an allergy to weed after long time use.


----------



## Greengrouch (Nov 13, 2022)

Blackstrap from Gnome automatics(formerly mandalorian) is great for anxiety. Purple as hell too.


----------



## potpimp (Nov 13, 2022)

singlecoiled said:


> I'm an old time smoker that used to be able to smoke as much weed as I wanted, if I got too high, I got too high comfortably. But after a few years, I found that smoking large amounts of weed caused anxiety, racing thoughts, etc... Basically, getting really high isnt pleasant for me, which is very easy to do with todays strong herbs.
> 
> So, for me getting "stoned" has come to an end. I micro dose now, just a hit or two until I feel good---then I STOP ! Works for me.
> 
> Side note: I'm not alone, I know a lot of long time users with similar stories. I've also heard Cheech (or Chong not sure) mention that this happened to him as well, almost like developing an allergy to weed after long time use.


I'm exactly the same way. I've noticed for quite some time that if I over-medicate, I get a negative net gain. I have the racing thoughts, persistent thoughts about some shit I really don't want to "see" in my mind, or think about, and because of that, I can't go to sleep.


----------



## singlecoiled (Nov 13, 2022)

potpimp said:


> I'm exactly the same way. I've noticed for quite some time that if I over-medicate, I get a negative net gain. I have the racing thoughts, persistent thoughts about some shit I really don't want to "see" in my mind, or think about, and because of that, I can't go to sleep.


Yeah man, exactly how I feel for the first 20 mins or so, jittery and nervous and I cant stop thinking about all the wrong things. On the plus side, a few ounces of good weed lasts me forever now. I'm growing one plant at a time and I always have leftovers from previous grows...


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Nov 14, 2022)

potpimp said:


> I'm exactly the same way. I've noticed for quite some time that if I over-medicate, I get a negative net gain. I have the racing thoughts, persistent thoughts about some shit I really don't want to "see" in my mind, or think about, and because of that, I can't go to sleep.


That is exactly how it is for me without weed.
My thoughts can be overwhelming and disturbing while straight up sober. After a joint everything calms down to what I call "normal"


----------



## potpimp (Nov 15, 2022)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> That is exactly how it is for me without weed.
> My thoughts can be overwhelming and disturbing while straight up sober. After a joint everything calms down to what I call "normal"


Yep, that too!! I'm dry right now because I didn't start another grow after my last one, and JFK snagged my beans from Herbies. Still haven't gotten a refund from them. Man, it sucks being without weed!!!


----------



## amneziaHaze (Nov 15, 2022)

Cotyledon420 said:


> Is this a real thing some varieties give me anxiety and I feel others don't....is it me or the weed? Please any inputs are greatly appreciated...


yes and no. some strains will guide you in that way but unless you have something to be anxious about it will just make you want to do things you might jump from one thing to another or stay on that thing. but if you are scared of something or you have some problems in the background it will come a huge pain and panic...
example you smoke its illegal where you are and you hear a sound your fear of getting caught will develop a paranoia and you will be in a bad trip.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Nov 15, 2022)

potpimp said:


> Yep, that too!! I'm dry right now because I didn't start another grow after my last one, and JFK snagged my beans from Herbies. Still haven't gotten a refund from them. Man, it sucks being without weed!!!


I went 21 years mostly dry working my ass off trying to "live right". Don't remember most of it now. Seems backasswards to alot of people i know, but since I have been able to use medicinally for the last few years, life have progressively gotten better.


----------



## singlecoiled (Nov 15, 2022)

amneziaHaze said:


> yes and no. some strains will guide you in that way but unless you have something to be anxious about it will just make you want to do things you might jump from one thing to another or stay on that thing. but if you are scared of something or you have some problems in the background it will come a huge pain and panic...
> example you smoke its illegal where you are and you hear a sound your fear of getting caught will develop a paranoia and you will be in a bad trip.


This could be very true, its legal to smoke at home were I live (Virginia) but I'm rushing my smoke sessions trying to hide the odor. So, I'm starting my high off slighty nervous.

Now here is the interesting thing, If I get too high there is only one fix that works for me. Sex. Sex takes my mind off being too high quickly ! So, I'm having a lot of sex these days....(And weed is GREAT for this)

"Honey" I got too high again, can you help me out" ! Life is good!......


----------



## singlecoiled (Dec 1, 2022)

When I first started smoking weed, I could get as high as I wanted and smoked large quanitities often. After a few years, I started to notice that my body was reacting to weed almost as if I was allergic to it. Anything more than a few hits caused racing thoughts, anxiety and nervousness.

There was a magazine article many years ago where one of the members of cheech and chong discussed this "allergy" or reaction to weed. Apparently many long time users have this problem...Its pretty common, I know many people that dont like smoking weed because of this...

So, although I smoke, I cant smoke a lot and prefer strains that are on the mild side. Going to a Indica or Kush strain helps a little but not as much as everyone makes it out to be. I can get very nervous and edgy if I over do Indica's, Sativa's are slightly worse but not that much.

So I'm older than most here and have friends from the 80s that were huge smokers back in the day. I bump into them from time to time and guess what... NONE of them smoke at all because it makes them nervous..!!!

The trick? Smoke less ! Vaping is good too because the high comes on greadually and you can stop before you over do it....I pull out my bong from time to time, but its almost guarateed to make me a nervous wreck if I take more than two hits.....


*Oops, I guess I already posted to this thread, sorry ! It did feel like DeJaVu for some reason...*


----------

